# 040950699941 bekannt?



## krennz (26 August 2009)

Hatte in den letzten Tagen öfter diese Nummer 040950699941 auf meinem Display für unbeantwortete Anrufe. Eine Whois-Abfrage ergab kein Ergebnis, ebenso eine Nummernrückverfolgung. Kennt Jemand diese Nummer und was dahinter steckt?


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2009)

*AW: 040950699941 bekannt?*

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/040950699941

Die Wahrsagerkugel ist gerade zum Polieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2009)

*040950699941*

Bei mir wird ebenso ständig angerufen und keiner nimmt ab und keiner geht ran wenn man abhebt..komische Sache das.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2009)

*Aw: 040950699941*

Bei mir ebenfalls.

... sicher soll man auf diese Art und Weise dazu animiert werden, zurück zu rufen und wenn man das macht, zahlt man eine dieser völlig überhöhten Tel.-Gebühren ...

Ich werd mich aml an die Wettbewerbszentrale wenden und meld mich hier wieder, wenn ich Antwort habe.


----------



## krennz (11 September 2009)

*AW: 040950699941 bekannt?*

Ich hatte bis vor einigen Tagen ständig diese Rufnummer auf meinem Display für unbeantwortete Anrufe. Dann hatte ich einen echten Kontakt. Habe nur gelegentlich Hallo Hallo gesagt und so getan als wenn ich nichts verstehe. Mein Gegenüber, wer es auch immer war, hat dann aufgelegt. Ich weiss immer noch nicht um was es ging.

Habe in der Netzwelt gelesen, dass Callcenter inzwischen "Predictive Dialer" einsetzen. Diese wählen bis zu 100 Nummern in der Minute an und verbinden den, der abhebt direkt mit nem CA. Könnte hier auch der Fall sein.


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2009)

*AW: 040950699941 bekannt?*



krennz schrieb:


> Habe in der Netzwelt gelesen,


Netzwelt ist nicht unbedingt die erste  Quelle für solche Meldungen
Bundesnetzagentur stellt Callcenter auf den Prüfstand - Panorama - DerWesten

Bundesnetzagentur schaltet sich ein - Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger


> Eine neue Telefon-Software bei Callcentern sorgt bei vielen Verbrauchern für Ärger. Die so genannten Predictive Dialer können automatisch Hunderte von Kunden anwählen. Betroffene berichten von bis zu 250 Anrufen pro Tag.


[ir]Die Callcenter zittern schon ob der Ankündigung der BNetzA [/ir]


----------



## krennz (24 September 2009)

*AW: 040950699941 bekannt?*

Habe gerade bei Whocallsme gelesen, dass es Vodafon sein soll.

Coldcall?

Ich hab denen nicht erlaubt mich anzurufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2009)

*AW: 040950699941 bekannt?*

Vodafon


----------



## orgikoenig (28 September 2009)

*AW: 040950699941 bekannt?*

Ja, das ist Vodafone, die haben heute auch versucht, meinen Vater anzurufen, aber zum Glück war ich dran. Als ich die Frau darauf hingewiesen habe, dass mein Vater weder Vodafone-Kunde ist noch denen Werbeanrufe erlaubt hat, meinte die, es handele sich ja nicht um Werbung, sondern um eine Information, weil er bei Vodafone 50 % sparen würde. Ich habe dann nochmal gesagt, dass solche unerwünschten Werbeanrufe verboten sind und Vodafone hoffentlich dafür bestraft wird. Da sagte die nur noch etwas pampig, sie habe kein schlechtes Gewissen, da sie ja offen gesagt habe, sie rufe für Vodafone an und da die Nummer nicht unterdrückt wurde, dann hat sie aufgelegt.

Ich selber bin eigentlich zufriedener Vodafone-Kunde, aber ich denke sowas gehört einfach an die Verbraucherzentrale weitergemeldet, weil es einfach nur nervt.


----------

